# AMP for Wharfedale Diamond 9.1



## TNND

Hi,
 I am buying a wharfedale Diamond 9.1 bookshelf speak, any suggestions on the amplifier for the baby? Budget is around 300-400 bulks. 
 Thanks a lot!


----------



## endless402

Nad C315, C325 , C326
 Cambridge Audio 340a, 540v2
 Rega Brio 3 
 Pioneer A-A6 

 The lower models you can get new within your budget
 the higher models you'll need to get used to stay within your budget


 my choice is the Nad since from what i remember, the wharfedale diamond was slightly on the bright side, and sounds similar to the b&w house sound. Nad is slightly warmer than cambridge IMO


----------



## Kitarist

Nice topic!!!

 I'm not sure which speakers to get.

 I'm listening to 60s 70s music (rock,jazz,blues) I really like detail and "3d" sound.

 Wharfedake Diamond 9 Series

 Or

 Wharfedale Evo Series

 Anyone got any clue?

 Thanks!!!


----------



## Gitbags

I tried my d9.1's with a (old) Cambridge a1 mk3 amp before moving to a Nad c320bee. I much preferred the Nad, the Cambridge seemed brighter. Besides I love the warmness of the Nad's midrange
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Unfortunately I haven't had a play with the new Cambridge amps, but I was told by a friend who owned the 640v2 that they can be a little bright.

 Kitarist, I've got the diamond 9.1 and evo2-8's to me the evo's are slightly brighter than the diamonds and aren't as transparent, but are more detailed and the treble doesn't become harsh at loud (and I mean loud
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) volumes.

 Hope this is of some help


----------



## Kitarist

Thanks for a nice reply. Well lets say my budget for a nice speakers is 500 bucks max. But people are talking great stuff about diamonds so i might go with them. But i'm still not sure to be honest... Diamonds or Evos do you think i can get anything better for that kind of money? Also i'm not sure what shoud i go 9.1 or 9.2 and same with evos... What does actually improve?


 Also can i get a better amp for a little bit more money?

 What about some vintage amps?

 Thanks!!!


----------



## Gitbags

As far as i'm aware the only differences between the diamond 9.1 + 9.2 is cabinet size and bass driver. 

 9.1 = 5inch driver 9.2 = 6.5inch driver

 So the the 9.2 should be able to offer more bass weight, but as I haven't heard it I really couldn't say.

 If you can, have a look at the tannoy f1's. Similar price to the 9.1's (in the uk anyway) and have similar reputation to the wharfedales. If you can find anywhere local to try them I recommend you do it's the only real way you can tell if their really what your looking for.

 As for the evo's if you can get them for a similar price to the diamonds give them a whirl. I picked mine up for £80 (about $120) third hand and I'm very happy with them.

 OP, sorry for the slight thread hijack.


----------



## Kitarist

What kind of music do you listen to? Also what kind of amp are you using for them?

 Thanks!!!


----------



## Gitbags

I'm using them with an old nad c320bee currently. As for music, its mainly rock and metal but I'll play a bit of classical if the mood takes me.


----------



## drummerdimitri

Do consider the Marantz PM6003. I recently got it for my Wharfedale Diamond 10.1 and the sound perfect


----------



## Drag0n

Check ebay. Sometimes i see amps under $500 from good companies like, Bryston, Classe, Parasound, Acurus, Cambridge, Rotel, NAD, some old Carver amps, Adcom.

 Keep checking and you just may hit a really good deal.


 EDIT: I just noticed the date that this thread was started, so hopefully you got your amp and speakers settled by now. The Stereophile review is excellent on these speakers! Id love to hear them next to some Energys ,Focals, or Paridigms in the $500-1000 range for curiosity.

 Heres the review, which also has it compared to the famous EPOS speaker! http://stereophile.com/standloudspea...05wharfedale/#


----------



## Kitarist

Thanks for the link!!!


----------



## Kitarist

Did anyone try these speakers with a TA2020 amp?


----------



## Lenni

Onkyo A-9555


----------



## nutric08

Any of these amps will do. I'd go for the 315bee or the entry level integrated from Cambridge audio just because it's cheaper.

 I used the Diamonds 9.1 with a NAD receiver (NAD 302 amp with tuner) and Rega Brio3. Both sounded good, not much difference between the two.

 The crucial point for good sound reproduction and imaging with the 9.1's is placement and room acoustics.


----------



## Kitarist

Ye you are right but i'm stilla kinda interested in how those speakers sound thru TA2020 amps


----------



## nutric08

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kitarist* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ye you are right but i'm stilla kinda interested in how those speakers sound thru TA2020 amps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






_

 

Well, if you keep it out of clipping it should sound the same. It has 9-10 usable watts and the 9.1's are rated 86 dN/1W/1m so at 2-3 m distance you get good SPL.


----------



## Kitarist

Thanks!!!


----------

